# Having second thoughts on Kimber, need advice....



## Josser

Have not picked my Kiimber up yet and can change my order if I want. VAmarine has two articles posted here. Selecting a Handgun for defense http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=22239 and So you want to buy a 1911 http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=20769 . In both he does not recommend a Kimber because of the 500 rounds break-in period and the Problems he had with the ones he owned. I have talked to Kimber Owners that love them. Would love to hear some feedback on the break-iin period and things they like about their Kimbers. Just don't want to buy a gun and have alot of problems and make sure I am buying a good gun. Thanks Jerry


----------



## kevinm783

Josser-
Currently I own three Kimbers (tactical custom, eclipse pro, and a newly acquired crimson carry ultra). While I have not fired the crimson carry ultra, I love the other 2 guns. They work flawlessly, never a FTF, and I find are an absolute pleasure to shoot. My dad has 3 kimbers, and my brother owns a CDP ultra and they carry them daily. As far as I'm concerned, the Kimber is a fine gun and we've never had a problem with them. My CCW just showed up in the mail today, and I'm proud to say that to today was my first day with the iron on the hip, and it felt good.

That being said, you should buy what you want to buy because you feel it is the best gun for you and because you are the most comfortable having it and are confident in its ability to protect your well being. While VAMarine clearly knows what he is talking about, everybody out there has reccomendations to make. I suggest reading everyone's opinion and forming your own based on the information that is presented, then making a decision from your own formed opinion.

Good luck with your purchase, hope you decide to buy the Kimber because I feel that it is a fine 1911!


----------



## Josser

kevinm783 said:


> Josser-
> Currently I own three Kimbers (tactical custom, eclipse pro, and a newly acquired crimson carry ultra). While I have not fired the crimson carry ultra, I love the other 2 guns. They work flawlessly, never a FTF, and I find are an absolute pleasure to shoot. My dad has 3 kimbers, and my brother owns a CDP ultra and they carry them daily. As far as I'm concerned, the Kimber is a fine gun and we've never had a problem with them. My CCW just showed up in the mail today, and I'm proud to say that to today was my first day with the iron on the hip, and it felt good.
> 
> That being said, you should buy what you want to buy because you feel it is the best gun for you and because you are the most comfortable having it and are confident in its ability to protect your well being. While VAMarine clearly knows what he is talking about, everybody out there has reccomendations to make. I suggest reading everyone's opinion and forming your own based on the information that is presented, then making a decision from your own formed opinion.
> 
> Good luck with your purchase, hope you decide to buy the Kimber because I feel that it is a fine 1911!


Thanks Kevin783,
Your opinion helps, Really like the feel of the Kimbers. Like the 3 inch because the are small for carry. Guess it is like any product made, There is always a bad one that once in awhile comes off the assembly line.


----------



## VAMarine

Josser said:


> Thanks Kevin783,
> Your opinion helps, Really like the feel of the Kimbers. Like the 3 inch because the are small for carry. Guess it is like any product made, There is always a bad one that once in awhile comes off the assembly line.


It's like I've said, there are more happy Kimber owners than unhappy ones, I'm not saying they are all going to be crap, but just that you should be aware of previous issues and not discount those issues and be aware that the possibility of you buying a gun that flat out doesn't run exits.

Two recent examples from another forum:



ScubaDuba said:


> This pistol was manufactured in November 2009. I bought it new from a local gun shop. Out of the box, it would fail to go into battery on the last round in every magazine, with PMC, Cor-Bon, WWB, and Independence ammunition. I fired the requisite 500 rounds through it, and as that period ended, the pistol was also starting to lock the slide back on the 3rd or 4th round in the magazine about every 3rd mag. I tried Wilson, Tripp, and Wolff magazines. I bought a Wolff XP spring for the stock Kimber magazine. Nothing worked. The other magazines actually made it worse. I contacted Kimber, and spoke with a customer service representative who emailed me a UPS slip, and told me they would fix it, and to expect a 4-6 week turn around time. They said they would call me the day they shipped it, so I would know to expect it. I received the pistol back in just a shade under two weeks, and no one called me when it shipped out. I shipped the pistol to them in perfectly clean condition, they shipped it back to me after test firing it, filthy. If it had been lost in the mail, it probably would have rusted. So I cleaned it up and took it too the range. 2 mags of Cor-Bon, perfect. I'm feeling pretty good. After all, I do love this pistol, it's sexy, and it shoots tight, tight groups. I love 'em tight. Then I fire a box of Federal Champion 230gr FMJ. Failure to go into battery last round of every mag. A box of PMC bronze 230gr FMJ. Failure to go into battery every mag, last round, and slide locks to rear mid-mag. A box of Independence 230gr FMJ. No malfunctions, thank Jesus. A box of WWB JHP, 1 stove pipe. I want to get rid of it, but I don't want to dump these problems onto someone else. It jams more than a 50 dollar Saturday Night Special.





RogerThat said:


> Heres my predicament. I have a kimber pro cdp II. I bought it for concealed carry. I have 2 other guns, a sig p229 9mm and a sig p220 which neither have ever jammed. My kimber on the other hand has had nearly 5 malfunctions. 2 cycle jams, and 3 failure to loads. All under 400 rounds total. I can't carry something that is this unreliable when I have 2 other guns that have never jammed, and I would like to have all three of my carry guns to be rotated. The fact that the kimber is the prettiest gun and most expensive gun at that isn't good enough for me. Here are my options. Keep it, and be more patient see if it will "break in" or what not. Trade it in and get only 2/3 of what I paid for it as far as trade in. Send it back to kimber which to be honest I don't really want to do because I don't want to wait months to get my firearm back. Any feedback is appreciated. Please let me know what you think you would do, and not what you think everyone else would do.


Personally, I'd just go with another make than Kimber to avoid the _possibility _of issues.

As I've also said "The Kimbers that run, run great, the ones that don't will make you want to slit your wrists."

As for other models, I'd check out Springfield and S&W for a 3" 1911, if you up the bbl to 4" you will have a larger list of possibilities.


----------



## gmaske

The smart thing to do with any pistol you plan to carry and use for PD is to run about 500 rounds threw it anyway to get to know the gun and make sure there are no issues. Some Kimber's come a bit tighter than others from the factory. Some shoot in is good. They are very high on the good gun list of mass produced pistols so I sure wouldn't turn my nose up at one. The first time I pulled the trigger on my Para LTC it went click.....It has never missed a beat since.


----------



## celzey

I have two Kimber 1911 pistols and both are for sale. I first bought the Stainless Pro Carry II and about 1 week later someone at the gun club had a CDP Pro Carry he wanted to get rid of to buy something else. It was a really good looking two tone and I bought it right then and there. Both of these weapons are very accurate out to 25 yards. NOw for the problems - BOTH of them fail to go into battery, and I have had many failure to properly load the next round. I have tried alot of different ammo types and brands, I have used factory mags, Chip McCormick both regular and Power mags, and Wilson Combat mags and still have the problems. Both of these guns have had more that 1000 rounds put thru them so the breaking in of the gun is a none issue. The Stainless pro carry has been back to Kimber and still does the same thing. I think I have the CDP sold and the other wil follow suit right away. There is no way I intend to put my trust in these firearms the way they are now and I have heard of many people having the same problem. I must also say that I have friends at the IDPA range that have Kimbers and love them.


----------



## mattyd

To the previous poster...call Kimber and send them back and they will get you going. 

Now I have a Ultra CDPII, no problems, fun to shoot, easy to carry.


----------



## Josser

*Ended up buying a Kimber Ultra Stainless Raptor II*



mattyd said:


> To the previous poster...call Kimber and send them back and they will get you going.
> 
> Now I have a Ultra CDPII, no problems, fun to shoot, easy to carry.


Ended up buying a Kimber Stainless Ultra Raptor II. Have shot 300 loads and went BANG everytime. New shooter here and getting more accurate every trip to the range. Gun and Third range target below, have really improved from my first trip. Jerry


----------



## Rogelk

I came real close too owning a Kimber...read some opinions and decided there should be little controversy over the reliability and quality on a $1200.00 pistol. Way too much negative feedback despite those that are satisfied with theirs. I thought twice and bought a SIG 229SCT instead and glad I did, it's a great pistol. I'm use to a DA/SA anyway.


----------



## Rogelk

oops...I should have read the entire post...I see you made your choice Josser. Glad you're happy and with no complaints. Looks sweet!... Congrats! Enjoy! and Happy shooting!


----------



## dondavis3

I love my Kimber










While I've heard of the 500 round break in - mine has never failed in any way since I bought it.

I have considerably more rounds through it than 500 now.

And I still love the gun, the way it shoots, feels,and handles .

If I were looking to buy another .45 - it'd be a Kimber for sure.

Go shoot one, you'll see.

:smt1099


----------



## Sledzep01

VAMarine said:


> It's like I've said, there are more happy Kimber owners than unhappy ones, I'm not saying they are all going to be crap, but just that you should be aware of previous issues and not discount those issues and be aware that the possibility of you buying a gun that flat out doesn't run exits.
> 
> Two recent examples from another forum:
> 
> Personally, I'd just go with another make than Kimber to avoid the _possibility _of issues.
> 
> As I've also said "The Kimbers that run, run great, the ones that don't will make you want to slit your wrists."
> 
> As for other models, I'd check out Springfield and S&W for a 3" 1911, if you up the bbl to 4" you will have a larger list of possibilities.


This is a true statement for ALL Manufacturers.

In the 6 months of intensive research I did before my first purchase what I learned is that 
(insert any name here) SUCK!
Just ask around.
I also heard 
(insert name here) are GREAT!
Just ask around.

My next pistol will be a Kimber Ultra (something) Unless I ever get to touch an EMP in person, then maybe there will be a competition.

Sled


----------



## kevinm783

Sled- I agree. It is like boats or cars or planes...everybody has a love affair with one particular species and hates the rest. I'm sticking with Kimbers because in my experience, I know they work. Not to say that I might add a SA 1911 to the collection at some point...

Go with what you know works, fits you best and you like the most...and you'll never go wrong!! (IMO)


----------



## Gunners_Mate

I was speaking with a shipmate (coworker) and he used to sell guns. I told him of how impressed I was with the Kimber Gold Combat ll, and he's immediately derogatory towards the brand, stating that ANY time a customer would touch a Kimber they would have to perform maintenance or it would have rusted by morning. and I was certainly piqued by this, as the model in question is stainless steel, and he said even those rust. Interesting. stainless steel is pretty resistant to rust, but he still says kimber's are crap. 

so I'm interested to see if there's any validity to this kimber's are inherently easy to rust/therefor requiring excessive maintenance.


----------



## VAMarine

Gunners_Mate said:


> so I'm interested to see if there's any validity to this kimber's are inherently easy to rust/therefor requiring excessive maintenance.


Google Search Results: Kimber Barrel + Rust 

It's mainly just the barrels, only certain models have the premium barrels that are more resistant to corrosion. A couple of mine had barrels that were rust prone.


----------



## dondavis3

You should have asked him if he's ever really owned one for a period of time.

Most of the comments like that are just hearsay.

:smt1099


----------



## Josser

I am quite satisfied with my purchase. No rust yet at all and had for a month. I think this is way overblown. Nobody I have talked to that has a Kimber has this problem. They are great guns and very accurate!. Jerry


----------



## kevinm783

I have 3, and with regular cleaning and oiling after shooting, no rust at all. My dad bought one off gun broker that had a something on the barrel that looked like corrosion, the gun was advertised that it was NIB, but after further inspection we weren't so sure about that claim...and he also has 3 others that are perfectly fine.


----------



## LoneStar

The only thing that keeps me from wanting a Kimber is the firing pin block and whole series II junk. I think that is something that isoverlooked by many buyers, but is still valid info in making an informed decision. That being said, I did want to get an SIS model (inpart because it was one of the models without the firing pin block), but those have been discontinued now.


----------



## Josser

LoneStar said:


> The only thing that keeps me from wanting a Kimber is the firing pin block and whole series II junk. I think that is something that isoverlooked by many buyers, but is still valid info in making an informed decision. That being said, I did want to get an SIS model (inpart because it was one of the models without the firing pin block), but those have been discontinued now.


They do make models without the swartz firing pin, they would be the ones without the II behind them although the Swartz system does not bother me at all.


----------



## Lethaltxn

I wouldn't trade my Kimber for anything, except maybe a better Kimber.


----------



## andy77

i bought a custom 2. i have 300 rounds through it with one FTE, using the factory mag and cheap ammo. i wouldnt trade this gun for anything. its is very accuarte, tightly fit, and nicely finished. i think you would be very pleased. just gotta keep em clean. resale value is good to.


----------



## Rbohno

I have 2 Kimbers: 1 - Kimber Heritage I bought in 2000 and CDP Custom I bought in 2001. I have shot 5k plus rounds through the CDP in a 2 year period and have done very well in many IDPA competitions with it during that time frame without any problems.
Bottom line I love my Kimbers and would reccomend them to anyone that asks.

One other thing to consider, I don't recall the numbers off the top of my head but if you figure out how many Kimbers are sold in comparison to how many have problems I bet that percentage is very low compared to other 1911's. Also how many people troll around on these boards that own Kimbers and never post because they "don't" have any complaints/problems . Analogy would be going out to eat and you love the service and or food, how many times do you ask for the manager to tell them about your excellent experience at their establishment, if you are like most not very often. Then the same scenario where your food and/or service is bad you tell the server,manager and friends in conversation about your bad experience when talking about restaraunts.

Shoot one and you will be hooked.

Just my .02


----------



## Sully2

I own 3 of the full sized models. 2 Custom target II's and one Gold target II model ALL with the cussed at external extractor and NONE have given me even a hint of trouble EXCEPT when I was starting to reload wadcutters. ( They can be a pain to get "just right) but once I had them seated "correctly" and crimped properly...NADA..no problem what so ever.

Would I buy another Kimber? No! I dont need anything more upscale than what I have and one of mine has been "customized" and used as a carry weapon for more than 5 years; the second Custom II is my wife's and it setup with a VERY light spring and presently sports the Kimber conversion for 22's.
If I owned NO .45 ACP's presently and wanted one....Id look first at a Kimber but always remember...Kimber doesnt make any "cheap" 45's. If you want a "toss under the seat" weapon...or a "toss around stump killer" for shooting in the local dump....get a cheaper brand. But if you want a much nicer weapon to KEEP....Buy the Kimber ( which I see you have)..:mrgreen:


----------



## arizslim

*kimbers are pretty but sigs are dependible*

I love the looks of most Kimbers but you just never know when a new problem is going to pop up with one of them. You should not be having these problems for the premium price you have to pay for these guns.
Sigs are not only beautiful guns, they are among the most reliable and accurate weapons that money can buy. Great 1911's . Mine is the P226 Elite in a 40. I love this gun and I know that if you had one, you would feel the same.
You can always count on a SIG...


----------



## Baldy

Sledzep01 said:


> This is a true statement for ALL Manufacturers.
> 
> In the 6 months of intensive research I did before my first purchase what I learned is that
> (insert any name here) SUCK!
> Just ask around.
> I also heard
> (insert name here) are GREAT!
> Just ask around.
> 
> My next pistol will be a Kimber Ultra (something) Unless I ever get to touch an EMP in person, then maybe there will be a competition. Sled


That's a very true statement. Check around on gun boards and all you read is this brand or that brand is junk. I have three makes of 1911's Kimbers, S&W, and RIA's. 
Kimbers a Team Match II 8,000rds not one problem. A CDP II 3,500rds not one problem.
S&W Government 10,000rds 2 FTF when bought. Commander 4,000rds no problems.
RIA Compack. Needed mag springs and a recoil spring and it has about 2,000rds without any more problems.

The biggest problem I find with a new 1911 is the extractor is not set right. Springs are the second weak spot as the RIA was proof of that. I hear all the time to never buy a external extractor. Well that's funny as it seems S&W and Sig can make them work OK.

You bought a awful fine pistol there. Now learn a little about the 1911 platforum and enjoy your new gun. Forget what all these guys say. Good luck. :smt1099


----------



## dondavis3

If you like the 1911 platform - Kimber is one of the best to own.

My Kimber never had any problems. :smt082

They are fine guns.

:smt1099


----------



## Josser

Have had my Kimber now for 8 months, Not one problem at all. Great gun. Like it so much I Got the rig below for her recently. Holster can be worn inside or out as you can see from the loops on the backside. Black Sharkskin on outside, with Silver Caimon Gator Trim.


----------



## Baldy

Josser said:


> Have had my Kimber now for 8 months, Not one problem at all. Great gun. Like it so much I Got the rig below for her recently. Holster can be worn inside or out as you can see from the loops on the backside. Black Sharkskin on outside, with Silver Caimon Gator Trim.


Now that's a top notch carry outfit. Nothing like having function and furry in the same package. About like driving a Ferrari down the road. :mrgreen:


----------



## hunterfisher808

*Kimbers*

My old SS Classic Target Needed no break in when she was new. The only FTF issues are all from a CM Shooting Star mag. With Wilson's she's been running 100%. Don' know about other Kimbers/1911s as I stopped looking when I got this 'un:mrgreen:


----------



## DJWright

If you want the utmost realiability, stay with the 5" Kimber. John Browning designed the 1911 around that length, and when you reduce barrel length, reliability suffers.
My pre-series 2 full size Kimber has about 60,000 rnds thru it with exactly zero malfunctions of any kind.
At the firearms Academy training center here in oregon the Kimbers have proven much more reliable then even the very expensive Les Baer's, Wilson's, and Ed Brown's, as these finely built guns are just too tight for proper function all the time. My business partner is a senior instructor at the Academy, and see's all the issue's with these guns. He shoots a full size Kimber.
The Swartz style safeties are the only issue I see in these guns. Though I have not seen problems with these in a Kimber, I have in a Colt pistol. My shooting buddie has one that locked up so tightly when he shot it, that we had to beat it open with a hunk of wood, and pull the broken safety out of the slide with a pare of pliers to get it back in the game. So, it can happen!
To be totaly fair, we have had many more Glock failure's then with the 1911s.
Our data shows that the best of the best are the guns my instructor friend and myself use.
The full size, all steel frame, plain Jane, absolutely no frills, Kimber .45 acp's.


----------



## Lefty Shotlow

Very nice rig. You made the best choice within the brand purchasing the Raptor.


----------



## Texcowboy

In 1999 I bought a Kimber Ultra elite and an Ultra Carry. My son now has the Ultra Carry and I still use the Ultra Elite as one of my carry guns. I have used each at differant times to qualify for my CCW. No problems, but I do use only Wilson Mags. The only time I have had problems was going to the range early on with a mixed bag of Mags, some probably needing new springs. The only 1911 Mags that I own now are all Wilson.


----------



## Illusive Man

Rbohno said:


> I have 2 Kimbers: 1 - Kimber Heritage I bought in 2000 and CDP Custom I bought in 2001. I have shot 5k plus rounds through the CDP in a 2 year period and have done very well in many IDPA competitions with it during that time frame without any problems.
> Bottom line I love my Kimbers and would reccomend them to anyone that asks.
> 
> One other thing to consider, I don't recall the numbers off the top of my head but if you figure out how many Kimbers are sold in comparison to how many have problems I bet that percentage is very low compared to other 1911's. Also how many people troll around on these boards that own Kimbers and never post because they "don't" have any complaints/problems . Analogy would be going out to eat and you love the service and or food, how many times do you ask for the manager to tell them about your excellent experience at their establishment, if you are like most not very often. Then the same scenario where your food and/or service is bad you tell the server,manager and friends in conversation about your bad experience when talking about restaraunts.
> 
> Shoot one and you will be hooked.
> 
> Just my .02


I'm considering purchasing my first 1911 and Kimber (Covert Carry II) is what I'm considering. Here is what I have deduced from my research: If 100,000 of a partcular gun are sold, and 20 of them have problems, those are the 20 owners who will be making the most noise on the internet. The other 99,980 owners will be happily shooting their guns. The other thing is that you can find good and bad reports on most every gun out there. I'm not doubting that here are problem Kimbers, just questioning whether those instances are a reason to disregard the entire line. One of my first guns was the SA XD40. I had a wonderful time with it and it shoots well, but I know a guy who has had 2 of them and says they are trouble. I take into account everything that is said about Kimbers (after all, I don't have that kind of money to spend all willy nilly), but I know that the nature of internet forums is such that people will come and post when they are not please, and those that are pleased will spend more time enjoying their purchase than posting on forums.


----------



## dondavis3

+1 Illusive Man

Very true.

:smt1099


----------



## 12ptdroptine

My son just bought a ss target II we werent happy with the trigger, creep and rough . Sent it back. waiting for it to come back. I am sure it will be good after it is checked out. I was just at a store with a gold match II and a Team match II. The sales person and I both found the saet trigger "feel" as my son's target II. The gold match however was clean and sneaky crisp. I hope my son's gun come's home like this one is. We were told that it wuild go through the custom shop to be fitted. Anyone know if this is what to expect? I liked the Gold Match II so well.. I traded for it... I get to bring it home Thursday:smt038


----------



## sig225

*Kimber quality*

I have the Kimber Stainless Ultra Raptor, and it's a beautiful and reliable 1911. Don't believe EVERYTHING that others say or post. You have to take in account all the variables, when rating a firearm. The type of ammunition used, condition of weapon, grip on the weapon etc. That's why opinions vary. 
I also purchased 3 Wilson Combat magazines for my Ultra. Many magazines, no matter what brand, are just basic, and have had problems with the followers. I still don't understand the concept of making a $1000 pistol, and selling it with lower grade magazines.. :smt102 Other than saving a little money in the overall selling price. 
Having a top-notch mag makes a big difference, in reliability and shooter satisfaction.
Kimbers are not for everyone .... those who want simplicity buy a Glock ... :watching:


----------



## sonja

Gee, I've had as many problems with my Kimber Pro Carry II as I've had with my Glock 17 and my Sig 226 9mm -- none.

I would feel just as safe carrying any one of those pistols.

One nice thing about Kimber is that they are made in the USA -- doesn't that alone give them a leg up on some other 1911's?


----------



## Russ

I would not purchase a Kimber Solo. You can't shoot the cheap 115 gr ammo without it jamming. If you are looking for a pocket single stack I would wait to see if the Beretta Nano is worth purchasing. I almost purchased the Kimber Solo but after shooting and jamming multiple times I went with the Kahr CM 9.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

sonja said:


> One nice thing about Kimber is that they are made in the USA -- doesn't that alone give them a leg up on some other 1911's?


made in the usa means nothing anymore.... could mean assembled from imported parts, could mean finished in the usa from sub assemblies made elsewhere.... and even if its made entirely within the united states doesnt mean the quality will be above average, it does however mean the cost will.


----------



## sonja

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> made in the usa means nothing anymore.... could mean assembled from imported parts, could mean finished in the usa from sub assemblies made elsewhere.... and even if its made entirely within the united states doesnt mean the quality will be above average, it does however mean the cost will.


That's very true - but, we know the pistol is more than assembled in America.

This direct from Kimber -- "Kimber builds the world's finest 1911 pistols right here in America-something that makes sense, as few things are as American as a 1911 .45 ACP. Virtually every critical component of every pistol is manufactured inside the Kimber factory. The finest raw materials come through the front gate and Kimber does the rest, the only way to ensure that every part meets unequaled standards."

Look, I have no problem with foreign made pistols - own both Glocks and Sigs - but, it's nice to own something that is made in the USA, that pays skilled American workers, and that works.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

sonja said:


> "Kimber builds the world's finest 1911 pistols right here in America-something that makes sense, as few things are as American as a 1911 .45 ACP. Virtually every critical component of every pistol is manufactured inside the Kimber factory.The finest raw materials come through the front gate and Kimber does the rest, the only way to ensure that every part meets unequaled standards."


lets take a look at kimbers statement here .....
*Kimber builds the world's finest 1911 pistols right here in America*

this is not a fact, it is a slogan, a statement about kimber BY kimber

*something that makes sense, as few things are as American as a 1911 .45 ACP.*

yep, COLT 1911, an american tradition..... kimber is kind of a new comer.

*Virtually every critical component of every pistol is manufactured inside the Kimber factory. 
*

websters defines Virtually as almost all, nearly .... so not ALL or every critical component but a lot or most are made by kimber. yep way to go kimber, american tradition nearly made in america..... oh wait, that just the CRITICAL components..... that means all the other stuff is probably made elsewhere since they dont brag about it. so actually some of the parts are made by kimber!

*The finest raw materials come through the front gate and Kimber does the rest, the only way to ensure that every part meets unequaled standards.*

again, slogans and opinions, no data or fact.... just marketing

Kimber, Almost made in the USA!

they are no different than anyone else, marketing a FEELING, not a fact


----------



## Wiliam

Save your money and buy a wilson product.


----------



## snakemanmike

I purchased a stainless Kimber Ultra Carry some years back. I love the gun. It is very concealable, and the 45 ACP is the best defensive cartridge, period. I have had no issues with reliability. The only issue that I have is with the Crimson Trace laser grip. It loses it's zero after several rounds. But that is an issue with the grip, not the pistol. I have heard others say that they had issues, but I did not. I have now put hundreds of rounds through it, of various loads, from GI surplus to Federal Hydrashock to Cor-Bon. They all have fed and ejected with no malfunctions.


----------



## Russ

I have shot the Kimber Solo and watched the Beretta Nano 1,000 shots fired with no lube with zero problems. I am not even going to hesitate. Kimber is $250 more than Beretta and there is no way you could fire 1,000 rounds through a solo even if you lube it until it was dripping without problems. I speak from experience the Solo is flat out junk.


----------



## FNISHR

I've come to believe that with guns, motorcycles, and other mechanical things I've used over the years, that when being used where there isn't any room for error, one should be completely familiar with them, and they should be in good shape BUT NOT BRAND NEW. The idea is more than mechanical break in; it's getting our minds around them as well.

I don't own a Kimber, but I know people who love them. I'd say if you want one, get it, but get to feeling at home with it before you use it for carry purposes.


----------

